
Earn points for every hour of active browsing with Microsoft Edge - xeniak
https://www.bing.com/explore/rewards-browse-and-earn
======
asteadman
Fix this first: [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platfor...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platform/issues/8271689/)

------
nickthemagicman
This seems like it would be pretty easy to hack.

------
trevyn
What are points good for?

~~~
xeniak
Things like three months of advertisement-free Outlook, and Amazon/Starbucks
gift cards.

